# Fiat Ducato - rust behind sliding door channel



## UFO (Dec 6, 2016)

Our 2009 Fiat Ducato (Adria Twin) has a tendency to rust.  In 2013 I noticed rust spots popping up all over the place. I contacted Fiat via a local dealer and without too much pushing on my side they agreed to sort out the rust spots.  Since then I have kept an eye on the paint work and have kept the rust at bay.

Now there is rust behind the sliding door channel (photos 1 and 2) which will be trickier to address.

Has anyone taken the sliding door channel off?  It appears it is only fixed at both ends with a single bolt (photos 3 and 4).  The question is what do you do with the door?  I would prefer not to take it off completely.  My idea is to have it open a little way and support its weight on jacks and then just remove from the door the mechanism that slides along the channel (photo 5).

If anyone has done this your advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Dec 6, 2016)

I used to occasionally use auto metal polish to get rid of the rust. Works a treat.


----------



## harrow (Dec 6, 2016)

UFO said:


> Our 2009 Fiat Ducato (Adria Twin) has a tendency to rust.  In 2013 I noticed rust spots popping up all over the place. I contacted Fiat via a local dealer and without too much pushing on my side they agreed to sort out the rust spots.  Since then I have kept an eye on the paint work and have kept the rust at bay.
> 
> Now there is rust behind the sliding door channel (photos 1 and 2) which will be trickier to address.
> 
> ...



From the look of it, it is dissimilar metal causing electrolitic corrosion.

By all means take it off, while propping up the door.

For what its worth I would regularly treat it with WD40 or spray grease, easiest option, :drive:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 6, 2016)

harrow said:


> From the look of it, it is dissimilar metal causing electrolitic corrosion.
> 
> By all means take it off, while propping up the door.
> 
> For what its worth I would regularly treat it with WD40 or spray grease, easiest option, :drive:



As above but when you refit use  polythane behind it to stop electrlitic corrosion,never use copper grease & best is vasoline on runner track or silicone lube, quick silver marine 24c prop grease good to as it will not wash of.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 6, 2016)

The channel is held on by nuts about every 9 inches along its length, the rear screw just hold's the plastic trim, sorry has to be removed  from inside ,


----------



## Debs (Dec 6, 2016)

It's right what Molly 2 said about the internal nuts, so it's quite a big disassembly to get to them. I presume the van is out of warranty, but might be worth a letter to Fiat. Mind you they might use swear words!:goodluck:


----------



## harrow (Dec 6, 2016)

Debs said:


> It's right what Molly 2 said about the internal nuts, so it's quite a big disassembly to get to them. I presume the van is out of warranty, but might be worth a letter to Fiat. Mind you they might use *swear words*!:goodluck:



Like its going to cost money :mad1:


----------



## IanH (Dec 6, 2016)

UFO said:


> Our 2009 Fiat Ducato (Adria Twin) has a tendency to rust.  In 2013 I noticed rust spots popping up all over the place. I contacted Fiat via a local dealer and without too much pushing on my side they agreed to sort out the rust spots.  Since then I have kept an eye on the paint work and have kept the rust at bay.
> 
> Now there is rust behind the sliding door channel (photos 1 and 2) which will be trickier to address.
> 
> ...



One thing's for sure, its not going to get better on its own, and, no, metal polish won't work here. 

It needs the following:-

Track removed, clearly support the door

All rust removed to bare metal in the affected areas (Dremel?)

Rust inhibitor applied, as per instructions on bottle

Acid Etch primer applied to treated surfaces

Primer applied over this, final rub down, then several VERY light coats of correct paint colour

Clear coat on top of that

Afraid there are NO short cuts, it simply has to be done correctly

PS
I'd be surprised if it was dissimilar metal corrosion, but just in case, DO NOT USE copper grease anywhere near it, you'll just make a huge Duracell!!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 6, 2016)

UFO said:


> Our 2009 Fiat Ducato (Adria Twin) has a tendency to rust.  In 2013 I noticed rust spots popping up all over the place. I contacted Fiat via a local dealer and without too much pushing on my side they agreed to sort out the rust spots.  Since then I have kept an eye on the paint work and have kept the rust at bay.
> 
> Now there is rust behind the sliding door channel (photos 1 and 2) which will be trickier to address.
> 
> ...



Rust was one of my concerns when I decided to change from a c class to a panel van conversion especially when I see that state of the majority of sprinter rot boxes on the roads.
Fortunately my PVC is based on a Renault Master which is fully galvanised so fingers crossed rust shouldn't be a problem for the foreseeable future.
Sounds like you have a major job on your hands removing the door, good luck.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 7, 2016)

molly 2 said:


> The channel is held on by nuts about every 9 inches along its length, the rear screw just hold's the plastic trim, sorry has to be removed  from inside ,


. The side track Cary's'half the weight of a very heavy door plus all the pulling and slaming forces, the paint has failed because the stress and flexing of the side panel it is bolted too ,probably assisted by the nuts coming loose ,water may also be getting inside the vehicle causing further  problem inside the panels . The fix is not easy a large part of the interior has to be removed to get to the channel fixing nuts .the extent of the corrosion can only be assest when the track has been removed ,their may or may not be pin holes in the side panel .it is a common problem usually on abused builders type vans ,yours is a much higher  value vehicle but will still have some of the problems of the base vehicles ,it needs an urgent fix ,if it is left the side panel will eventually need to plated welded or replaced  .  Also it is possible that a part panel repair has been done  as it is a easy way to hide the joint behind the track . it would be a good idea to have it looked at by a reputable body shop if only for advice  .Good luck with whatever action take .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 7, 2016)

IanH said:


> One thing's for sure, its not going to get better on its own, and, no, metal polish won't work here.
> 
> It needs the following:-
> 
> ...



best answer to your question . i suggest that you get it done as soon as practical ,if not the track will part company with the van as the holes that are in the van side panel will have rotted sufficiently to allow the track to become loose .if you can see the rot clearly behind the track as your pics clearly show then the damage will be greater where you cannot see .if the holes rot out  you will have a rather expensive job replacing /repairing the panel .as molly says the track is fitted via the inside of the van ,easy to remove on the base van  ,but unfortunately a camper conversion makes it more complicated .


----------



## witzend (Dec 7, 2016)

Now if anyone has one with out rust would it be any use putting a bead of sealant along top edge when its dry to stop water getting in


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 7, 2016)

If you are going to remove door then use a buff in a drill to remove rust and use rust cure followed by a 2 part epoxy paint primer,and on inside/outside of panel put a strip of glass fiber bandage across where bolts go through which will strengthen and stop flexing.
Also use s/steel bolts when rebuilding with mastic behind runner strip.


----------



## wildman (Dec 7, 2016)

good luck getting it sorted and a timely warning to others. water traps like that could be treated with a mixture of white spirit and lanolin to keep rust at bay, the spirit dilutes it sufficiently to seep in thus preventing rust.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 7, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> If you are going to remove door then use a buff in a drill to remove rust and use rust cure followed by a 2 part epoxy paint primer,and on inside/outside of panel put a strip of glass fiber bandage across where bolts go through which will strengthen and stop flexing.
> Also use s/steel bolts when rebuilding with mastic behind runner strip.


 the bolts are fixed to the runners welded on .


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 7, 2016)

witzend said:


> Now if anyone has one with out rust would it be any use putting a bead of sealant along top edge when its dry to stop water getting in


No not if the corrosion has started.


----------



## UFO (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback 


molly 2 said:


> The channel is held on by nuts about every 9 inches along its length, the rear screw just hold's the plastic trim, sorry has to be removed  from inside ,


 is not what I wanted to hear but makes sense.  Unbolting it from the inside the van is going to be a massive job!! I will have a closer look.


----------



## harrow (Dec 7, 2016)

UFO said:


> Thanks for all the feedback
> is not what I wanted to hear but makes sense.  Unbolting it from the inside the van is going to be a massive job!! I will have a closer look.



This was my logic, a regular spray of WD40 or spray grease, waxoyl etc, down the gap will keep the rust at bay, wipe along with a clean rag and the jobs done. 

After all its a van which will normally go to the scrap yard when it is 6 years old. :drive:


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 7, 2016)

After all its a van which will normally go to the scrap yard when it is 6 years old. :drive:[/QUOTE] that is very true , stick some beds in it and some decals on the side it is still worth 20 odd k. On a dealer's forecourt.


----------



## witzend (Dec 7, 2016)

molly 2 said:


> No not if the corrosion has started.


Didn,t I Say Without Rust


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 7, 2016)

mandrake said:


> best answer to your question . i suggest that you get it done as soon as practical ,if not the track will part company with the van as the holes that are in the van side panel will have rotted sufficiently to allow the track to become loose .if you can see the rot clearly behind the track as your pics clearly show then the damage will be greater where you cannot see .if the holes rot out  you will have a rather expensive job replacing /repairing the panel .as molly says the track is fitted via the inside of the van ,easy to remove on the base van  ,but unfortunately a camper conversion makes it more complicated .


No danger of the track coming of their is a strong inner panel inside the van that supports the  channel .


----------



## Livotlout (Dec 9, 2016)

Pdf shows rail attachment as Baz's post


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Livotlout said:


> Pdf shows rail attachment as Baz's post


Very informative a must read if removing a side door


----------

